# Christmas Parades...........this is how we decorate



## kellyk (Dec 10, 2012)

This is how we decorated for our area Christmas Parades, so far we have been to 3 parades and one more to go!

We have had so much fun and we get tons of comments on the horses, I think the crowd likes our minis better than the big horses.


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 10, 2012)

That is SO AWESOME!! I love it.

Where did you get your collars? They look more like the Draft style field collars - where as ours made by Coblenz Collars - are more like the buggy collars.

I'm learning alot!


----------



## kellyk (Dec 10, 2012)

the collars are work type, we drive in the draft classes, we got them at Broadhead Collar, we have them from a size 10" to 14" the bigger ones are adjustable, 12-14 and we use pads under them. they are around $80 each and that was this past summer.


----------



## ksoomekh (Dec 10, 2012)

I love your horses and your decorations!!!

Karen


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 10, 2012)

kellyk said:


> the collars are work type, we drive in the draft classes, we got them at Broadhead Collar, we have them from a size 10" to 14" the bigger ones are adjustable, 12-14 and we use pads under them. they are around $80 each and that was this past summer.


Amazing how collars are styled slightly different, by different companies and with a wide variance of pricing! I think all of my current collars are made by Coblentz. The prices were slighly less than yours ($65 per). At the Dixie Draft Horse Sale in Troutman, NC over Thanksgiving I purchased a collar from a different company out of PA. It looked like a field collar and had contrasting white stitching. It is the same size as my 13"s but was slighly wider from side to side on the inside and also wider along the "flat edge" (what shows alongside the neck) - taking up more of the length of the neck. However, when I tried it on my pony, I didn't like the fit and when I went to a driving day at another acquaintances' last wednesday - it fit her mini and she offered to purchase it so I let it go. I will still need another 13" collar for one of my mares - the 12" is just a little too small.

I'm using one of my 13" on my barely 40" stallion and one 13" on a 41" mare. I currently only have the two 13's.

Where do you purchase the pads for your collars?


----------



## kellyk (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments on the decorations, we are not very creative.

On the pads, I bought them at a general store in TN, sorry I cant remeber the name, we were looking at some minis and saw they had tack and just stopped in, it was around Petersburg? They had everything, from sandwhiches to harness to iron skillets. They do sell them at Double tt mini tack, I couldnt get the website to copy and paste but I just did a search with double tt mini tack and they are listed under driving and harness page, I think it was the second page. They also show collars but I am not sure what type they are.

My 29" gelding wears a 12" collar and his mate a 30 1/2" mare wears a 10" collar. Our bigger minis are 34-35" they wear the adjustables they are the 12-14".

Thanks

Kelly


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes, the spectators do seem to love the miniatures better than biggies. I think it is because we take the trouble to present ours, and most big horse riders just show up looking ready for a trail ride.

Parades are about display, advertising and entertainment. Miniature owners do it better!

Love your display!


----------



## app crazy (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm new to the Mini's but just love mine I've had her 3 months now and have had her in 2 parades so far and she seems to love it. This isn't the best shot one of my customers saw us and didn't realize who it was till we were past but you can see how we decorated for the Christmas parade. I had Clydesdales and appaloosas before my Mini. Since we live in Alabama it's not the easiest to find good grazing so we sold our bigger horses before moving here. But my Mini is doing a good job of replacing the fun I had with them.


----------



## kellyk (Dec 11, 2012)

thats cute, you are creative, we used to show percherons before moving into the minis! They are about the same when we go places, everyone always loved my dappled gray percheron, and we always had our share of fans and the same with the minis I tell everyone they are myBIG percherons. We still have a pair of percherons we just never seem to do anytihg with them I think they are retired.


----------

